# Razor Pit - Razor blade sharpener



## NorfBank (20 Mar 2009)

This device was discussed on Tom Dunne this morning.



150 shaves from a Mach 3. Too good to be true?

Has anyone got one?


----------



## ACBooks (24 Mar 2009)

Heard about it on Tom Dunne last week and bought it from Irish website www.4men.ie - delivered this morning

It's very easy to use - just rub the shaving gel into the plastic plate and push your razor (i.e. in the other direction to the way you normally shave!!) a few times ... Once it's rinsed you can store the razor in it

Have used it once at this stage but I am expectng another few months from my Fusion blade!! It would be great not to have to buy overpriced steel for a few months - I expect it to save me about €70 this year


----------



## ACBooks (28 Apr 2009)

30+ shaves down with same fusion blade - working a treat so far!!!


----------



## Jetblue (29 Apr 2009)

Has anybody else bought or tried one of these?


----------



## tiger (5 Aug 2010)

Mentioned in today's indo:
http://www.independent.ie/lifestyle...-blades-are-a-cut-above-the-rest-2284666.html
Tempeted to give it a go....


----------

